# Darwin



## Shoogster

Hi.
Trying to get Darwin Australia Uber drivers to participate so we can create a forum.


----------



## Stefanu13

Shoogster said:


> Hi.
> Trying to get Darwin Australia Uber drivers to participate so we can create a forum.


I am in


----------



## Stefanu13

Stefanu13 said:


> I am in


I am in


----------



## SwissToni

Stefanu13 said:


> I am in


Post on Facebook, people may not know existence of this forum it will help drive people to this forum. 
Upload a short YouTube video directing people here. Maybe use a well known Darwin landmark as the YouTube clip graphic.


----------

